# Swift Royale - Fridge Vents into Habitation - Fault?



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi.

I have a 1996 Swift Royale 590 and if anyone out there has the same van, if you pull out the 3 little drawers next to the fridge, can you see the rear air vents for the fridge and the top of the fridge? Is this how they come or has my van been butchered?

Should there not be a "Wall" to effectively "Seal" in the fridge and prevent any Gasses from entering the van? It would have to be a shaped piece of plywood, to match the shape of the underside of the sink, probably with a strip of foam against the underside of the sink but I assume it's dangerous as it is as the gasses etc will not use the rear vents as designed.

On a windy day, or worse a windy night, the gasses etc from the fridge can be blown right through the van.

On my last van, not only was the fridge "Sealed in" but there was foam-rubber round the top & sides of the fridge to also stop gasses from going anywhere but out of the vents

Can anyone please confirm, has my van been butchered? Has there been a "Recall" for this from Swift? Is everyone else's van the same?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

I dont think your van has been butchered - it was probably built that way.

we have had 2 Royale 610's, and both had the same problem - bloody freezing in the winter when the wind was in the wrong direction.

All i can suggest is that you take off the upper outside vent grille and fashion a piece of 3mm ply sheet to fit over and down the sides of the fridge to seal it from the hab area.

easier to do than to write about - sorry!
regards
carl


----------

